# Fencing



## Ian Nash (Dec 24, 2010)

Well I'm planning on using fencing within the novel I'm planning would anyone here who knows a bit about fencing be able to tell me about fencing. Also what do you guys think is the best way to go around researching it the internet or actually going and taking a look myself at somewhere that does fencing.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 24, 2010)

I am assuming here that you're talking about the sport of fencing? As opposed to the act of selling stolen goods, or actually building a fence?  None of which I know anything helpful about, but I just thought that it would help you get a better answer if it was clarified.


----------



## Ian Nash (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah i'm talking about the sport, must say I knew there was something else fencing meant but was not sure had no idea it meant something to do with stolen goods though


----------



## Gumby (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes, a person who handles the sales of stolen good is called a 'fence' and the act of selling stolen good is called fencing. I have no idea where it came from.


----------



## garza (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, gosh, I was all set to give advice on setting posts and using a come-along to stretch barbed wire, but you want to know about people waving long pointy things at one another. If you ever do want to know about fencing and cross-fencing a pasture, do let me know.


----------



## ODaly (Dec 27, 2010)

I can't say I'm an expert, but there's three different styles:
Epee: a touch counts on any part of the body (only with the point), and a "free for all" method of attack and defense
Sabre: a touch counts on any part of the body above the waist (the point or bottom edge), with a "give and take" attack and defense
Foil: a touch counts on the torso only (only with the point), and the same "give and take" as with the sabre.
Matchups go to usually 5 or 15 points depending on if it's a team or individual format.

Wiki and YouTube can give you plenty of info, as well as links to more official websites and resources. If you have the opportunity to see some matches or lessons, there's no reason not to take advantage of it.


----------

